# Breeders in California?



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Hello everyone, an aquaintance of mine recently put down his black GSD. He is now looking for a black working line GSD. I know color should be the last thing to look for but thats what he wants. I mentioned a breeder on this forum, but he refuses to have a puppy shipped. That leaves us California. I have thought of True Haus, but thats as far as I could come up with. Any help would be great, thank you.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

My girl is large, working line. 2yrs old and 84lbs. We got her from:

http://www.vonfalconer.com

CA is a large state. This breeder is in Santa Cruz County. I've also met some people in our Petsmart that had some nice looking GSD's out of Fresno area, but I cannot remember the breeder's name.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Julia Priest at von Sontausen raises working line dogs, and does get blacks. I don't think she has any litters on the ground at the moment, but it would be worth looking into. She's near Lodi.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks, I will look into them.


----------



## WestCoastGSD (Jan 7, 2011)

Wustenbergerland has one solid black working line male pup for sale right now. I think he is an import but I am not sure. He looks nice, pictures are on the litters page about midway down the page. German Shepherd Breeders CAuppies For Saleogs:Trainingrotection Dogs-German Shepherds


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Anne Kent at Adlerstein, but i don't know what she has right now.


----------



## SentinelHarts (May 7, 2011)

Hello,- I sent you a Private Message 


**Remainder of post removed by Admin. Advertising is not allowed per the board rules.**


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

www.justk9s.com

Kim just had a litter...about 3 weeks old right now.


----------

